# 77 Paramount



## Tim s (Feb 27, 2021)

I traded a bike and some money for this Paramount at the local bike coop and all it needed was tires, seat tube decals and a head badge.  The frame is 25 inches and the bike rides really nice. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2021)

Very nice P-13. Man, those retailed for $702 in 77! So were all the decals replaced, I know during this time they were crap and flaked off if you looked at them cross eyed.


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2021)

-----

Very nice find; thank you for posting and congratulations!   

Interesting to see that the road ensemble is pre-CPSC.

IIRC there was implementation of CPSC beginning in 1976.

Am I mis-remembering?

-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks guys, I replaced the 3 seat tube decals that were missing when I got the bike. The rest of the decals were already on the bike. Juvenal, I have no idea what all those letters mean. Tim


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 27, 2021)

CPSC was once (1974?) a new commission (committee) to regulate existing laws, such as those for children’s safety.
Bicycles fit under the category of toys for children (up to 12 years old).
Not sure if tall frames were exempted, because some 12 year olds can be fairly tall themselves.
IIRC is an international racing committee of some sort, for road racing bikes.


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2021)

-----

the letters stand for Consumer Product Safety Commission and have nothing to do with bicycle racing









						U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




---

one of the effects of "the bicycle boom" of the early 1970's was to create a big jump in the number of cycling related injuries

government decided to get into the act via regulation and created new safety regulations for cycles

the two main areas were "protrusions" and reflectorization

the new regulations limited the protrusions on bicycles and bicycle components.  existing designs had to be reworked to blunt/round any protrusions. such cycle components designs are said to be "CPSC compliant."  implementation came in during 1976.  the other part of the new regulations was that cycles had to exhibit reflectors front, rear, pedals and on the wheels. these reflectors had to be "wide angle."

---

some of the litigation history on this is given in this account -






						This site is temporarily unavailable
					

Small business web hosting offering additional business services such as: domain name registrations, email accounts, web services, FrontPage help, online community resources and various small business solutions.




					www.johnforester.com
				




---

this forum post discusses some of the drafting of the regulations and their implementation -






						Bike Forums - View Single Post -  Campy front derailleur; lip/no-lip
					

Post 19202779 - BikeForums is the leading online discussion site for avid cyclists.



					www.bikeforums.net
				




---

since the subject cycle is nominally a 1977 model one would expect it to be assembled with fittings which were CPSC compliant.  hence my comment.

-----


----------



## slowride (Mar 6, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> CPSC was once (1974?) a new commission (committee) to regulate existing laws, such as those for children’s safety.
> Bicycles fit under the category of toys for children (up to 12 years old).
> Not sure if tall frames were exempted, because some 12 year olds can be fairly tall themselves.
> IIRC is an international racing committee of some sort, for road racing bikes.



In this context IIRC is if I remember correctly


----------

